# طريقة لتصنيع الشامب بس ياريت الاسماء التجارية



## osama shalaby (15 مايو 2012)

For making this shampoo, you would need the following ingredients:
2 tablespoons liquid castile soap
1 Cup water
¼ cup fresh herbs or 2 tablespoons dried herbs
1 teaspoon almond or apricot oil
2 drops essential oil of your choice
First you need to place your herbs in a clean 10 ounce glass jar with a lid. Then, you should pour boiling water over the herbs. Cover the jar and let it steep for 10 to 20 minutes. After it, you need to strain the the liquid from the herbs into a bowl. Now, add castile soap and oil to the liquid. Mix all three ingredients thoroughly. Once the ingredients are mixed properly, add essential oil to the concoction and mix well. Your shampoo is ready and you can store it in any clean plastic bottle.


----------

